# -taville/-täville



## Gavril

From an article in today's HS (boldface added by me):



> Osa ... arkistosta oli jo aiemmin tallennettuna museon edellisille verkkosivuille, mutta uusi arkisto *tuo tiedot helpommin saataville*.


I think I understand what the last phrase means ("the new archive makes the information more easily available"), but I'm not familiar with the construction used at the end of the sentence. Would it be correct to use this construction in the following contexts?

I put the intended meanings in parentheses in case it helps.

_
Vesi virtasi vuosisatoja maan alla_, _mutta siitä tuli *juotaville* _[_= _"it became available for drinking"] _vain silloin kun kaivosmiehet löysivät sen._

_Demokratia tuo/tekee vallan *käytettäville* kaikille_. [_tuo vallan käytettäville= _"makes power available for use"]
(Or maybe _kaikkien käytetäville_ is better?)

_Tiedosto ei ole muutettavissa tällä hetkellä, koska joku muu käyttäjä käyttää sitä_. _Vain valvoja voi tuoda tiedoston taas *muutettaville*_. [_tuoda tiedoston muutettaville = _"make the file modifiable"]

A: _Anteeksi,_ _hammaslääkäri ei ole tällä hetkellä tavattavissa.
_B: _Sitten __t__uo hänet *tavattaville*! Hammasta särkee kuollakseni!_ [_tuo hänet tavattaville _= "make him/her available"]


Kiitos ja hyvää keskiviikkoa


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> _
> Vesi virtasi vuosisatoja maan alla_, _mutta sitä tuli *juotavaksi *_[_= _"it became available for drinking"] _vasta kun kaivosmiehet olivat löytäneet sen._
> 
> _Demokratia tuo/_tekee_ vallan kaikkien *ulottuville*_. [_tuo vallan käytettäville= _"makes power available for use"]  (this is correct and common)
> (Or maybe _kaikkien käytettäville_ is better?)
> 
> _Tiedosto ei ole muokattavissa tällä hetkellä, koska joku muu käyttäjä käyttää sitä (= se on jo käytössä)_. _Vain ylläpitäjä voi tuoda/tehdä tiedoston taas *muokattavaksi*_. [_tuoda tiedoston muutettaville = _"make the file modifiable"]
> 
> A: _Valitan,_ _hammaslääkäri ei ole tällä hetkellä tavattavissa.
> _B: _Sitten tee hänet tavattavaksi__! Hammastani särkee kauheasti/älyttömästi/...!_ [_tuo hänet tavattaville _= "make him/her available"]



Translative feels slighly more natural, but I'd still want to deter you from using those kinds of structures. Please have a look at this: http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=1585


----------



## sakvaka

Summary:
- villA structure isn't as productive as -vissA
- it is most often used with feeling, seeing, hearing... but also getting, reaching, being available...
- opposite -mAttOmissA
- -lla is adessive ending. _Olla ulottuvilla, tulla ulottuville, poistua ulottuvilta._

Note that I edited my previous post.


----------

